# riding 200 miles for the first time



## e-rider (8 Jul 2015)

I'm riding a 200 mile event next week and I'm looking for any last minute words of wisdom

My main objective is to survive it and finish within the time limit - I expect to average about 15 mph on a flatish course

my training rides haven't been much above 100 miles so I'm going to need to focus heavily on correct pacing as I have a habit of going off too fast which is okay for 100 miles but not for 200 miles!

cheers


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2015)

eat and drink - regularly. None of that gel and funny water crap.. eat real food and real drink.
Break the ride down into chunks. Each chunk to a specific waypoint, controls, cafe etc. Turn it into a set of shorter rides rather then one long one.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2015)

Is that on an electric bike or not?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2015)

e-rider said:


> I'm riding a 200 mile event next week and I'm looking for any last minute words of wisdom
> 
> My main objective is to survive it and finish within the time limit - I expect to average about 15 mph on a flatish course
> 
> ...


Good luck, and watch the pace at the start.


----------



## Rooster1 (8 Jul 2015)

200 miles is epic. I would have to turn down the pace to last. 15 mph sounds perfect.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jul 2015)

jelly babies are your friend. As was said above, break it down into 30 or 40 mile chunks, and don't wait until you feel hungry / thirsty,before eating / drinking it's too late by then. Try and maintain a steady pace (not too many sudden accelerations / slow downs). And try not to carry too much repair / service kit. A couple of tubes, some patches and a pump should suffice.


----------



## e-rider (21 Jul 2015)

did this ride at the weekend - not that difficult after all - even my Garmin battery had 14% left at the end
11 hours 24 minutes
17.5 mph av speed
upper body hurt more than my lower body!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2015)

e-rider said:


> did this ride at the weekend - not that difficult after all - even my Garmin battery had 14% left at the end
> 11 hours 24 minutes
> 17.5 mph av speed
> upper body hurt more than my lower body!




Good stuff. That's really an awesome average speed for the distance too.

Also have a 200+ this coming weekend. Doncaster to home.. over night... should be fun


----------



## AllForbes (28 Oct 2015)

e-rider said:


> I'm riding a 200 mile event next week and I'm looking for any last minute words of wisdom
> 
> My main objective is to survive it and finish within the time limit - I expect to average about 15 mph on a flatish course
> 
> ...




Great work im glad you finished it and in the time you wanted to. beacuse if you did all that and didnt make the time it would of been bad. Eitther way congrats on making the 200 miles


----------



## clid61 (11 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> eat and drink - regularly. None of that gel and funny water crap.. eat real food and real drink.
> Break the ride down into chunks. Each chunk to a specific waypoint, controls, cafe etc. Turn it into a set of shorter rides rather then one long one.



What he said, enjoy !


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2015)

clid61 said:


> What he said, enjoy !


Er, e-rider DID ... nearly 4 months ago!


----------



## clid61 (11 Nov 2015)

yeah spotted that how did he get on ?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Nov 2015)

clid61 said:


> yeah spotted that how did he get on ?



post #7


----------



## clid61 (11 Nov 2015)

Doh !


----------

